# The Russian Alternative



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*The Russian Alternative* is a new company selling 28mm (I think, Russian isn't my strong suit. But they mention GW so I assume it's 28) fantasy miniatures. 

They currently only have two line: Elves and Barbarians, but they look stunning!

*Examples*














































http://russian-alternative.ru/images/cms/data/kommandnaya_gruppa_maroderov_haosa/comgr_web1.jpg[/img]


















*Useful Links*

*Home*

*Shop*


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Those Barbarians are fantastically detailed! Nice find mate


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Let's hope there not 28mm, gw models are allot larger, more 33mm.

The elf general is nice.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Sakura_ninja said:


> Let's hope there not 28mm, gw models are allot larger, more 33mm.
> 
> The elf general is nice.


Indeed! But I think 28mm is generally taken to mean anything from 25-35mm these days. I get the impression they will work perfectly well as GW stand ins though. 

I'll try get in touch with them over the weekend for some concrete info, or see if I can find comparison pictures.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The barbarian characters are very tempting.

Scaling the image to give the barbarians a 25mm base they seem close to GW miniatures.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Damn, those Elves look nice.

One of the main reasons why I've never started a High Elf army is because of the really crap spearmen models; but seeing these beauties, I might reconsider....


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Those are some damn fine looking models. Nice paint jobs too, to my unskilled eye anyway.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the barbarians. They would make great chaos warriors for WHF.


----------

